# Yay! A minature miracle cure



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

EDIT, UPDATE: This really does seem to work, I stopped taking the pills over the summer but just started again and once more I am feeling better a few days after starting!

I have quite bad physical symptoms, really bad ass static vision, floaters, brain fog, inability to focus or remember what I was just in the middle of thinking about... you know... the usual stuff.

All these things come in waves, one month they will be scarcely noticeable but the next they will be awful. This month has been very bad so far which is shit because I have end of year exams next week so in my desperation I tried buying cod liver oil pills, now three days later all the shit is gone! I don't know if its the omega-3 strengthening my synapse connections or one of the other chemicals simply reducing anxiety and therefore the physical problems (they seem to be strongly related to anxiety levels).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/ ... hree.shtml

Try it!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the exact same experience, I had the fog, the blur, the aces and pains, and three weeks on cod-liver I'm like a 100 times better! I'm doing better mentally too, my anxiety level has somewhat decreased, as have my depression. I'm also taking a vitamin-B complex and iron.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

york said:


> I have the exact same experience, I had the fog, the blur, the aces and pains, and three weeks on cod-liver I'm like a 100 times better! I'm doing better mentally too, my anxiety level has somewhat decreased, as have my depression. I'm also taking a vitamin-B complex and iron.


In response to your sig:

Are you famous? You look like a celebrity... I can't remember which though...


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

No, I hope I'm not famous for anything... Couldn't be anything good...


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

york said:


> No, I hope I'm not famous for anything... Couldn't be anything good...


 I think everyone should upload a real pic, at least for a while. It's cool being able to put a face to everyone's name.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Dick said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > No, I hope I'm not famous for anything... Couldn't be anything good...
> ...


I agree, its really nice to be able to put a face to the name.

As for Omega 3, i'm not taking any vitamins right now but its been the only supplement/vitamin i've ever had noticeable effects with. I take a B-Complex as well just because it's the number one vitamin for stress, anxiety, etc. but never really found noticeable effects.

Glad you've found something that works for you.


----------



## yeye (Apr 20, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > york said:
> ...


That is because you have to accommodate everything with a diet. You don't just take vitamins, you eat food that contains the vitamins too. Changing your lifestyle : food and exercise will help you achieve a better state of mind. It sounds impossible because you say that it is all in your mind but it is not. Like a computer, the brain is repaired with the right parts.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dick said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > No, I hope I'm not famous for anything... Couldn't be anything good...
> ...


This is a very inspiring thread. Not only did I change my avatar to a real pic I also took fish oil today :!:


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder to take the fish oil.

Oh and the famous person you might have been thinking she looked like is Leanne rhymes. She looks like her to me!


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Would that stuff be safe to take with benzos and AD and antibiotics.....


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I read the article in the link and i found it interesting that they mentioned Omega 3 helps with blood flow. "Omega 3s can improve brain function at the very simplest level, by improving blood flow" - Dr Alex Richardson. If anyone knows some of my old posts, thats my whole angle on Dp is blood flow to the brain or increased blood flow in certain areas while others are diminished. My forehead since 3 years ago is filled with pressure, because ive always said it felt like all the blood shot to the front of my head and face. The pressure, the floaters, the weird feelings of spaciness, are all sensations you would get if just for shits and giggles you were hanging upside down and/or you got up really fast, which messes with blood flow. That may sound overly simplistic but sometimes simple is right. Well i'm gonna pour myself a cereal bowl of omega 3 pills with some milk and get to work.

I thought Gwenyth Paltrow when I saw her pic.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Dick said:


> york said:
> 
> 
> > I have the exact same experience, I had the fog, the blur, the aces and pains, and three weeks on cod-liver I'm like a 100 times better! I'm doing better mentally too, my anxiety level has somewhat decreased, as have my depression. I'm also taking a vitamin-B complex and iron.
> ...


I think she looks like Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

medo said:


> Would that stuff be safe to take with benzos and AD and antibiotics.....


Yeah as far as I know. I've taken it with all 3 - Benzos and AD at once and antiobiotics on a separate occasion. It comes naturally in a lot of foods (including obviously fish) so i'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Dick said:
> 
> 
> > york said:
> ...


Thats exactly what I thought Jesse.


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dude the more I see pictures of people on here the more I'm like, "damn, people with DP are hot." haha. Male and female alike. I'm not even bi, but damnnnn some of the girls on here are beautiful.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

konstantine02 said:


> Dude the more I see pictures of people on here the more I'm like, "damn, people with DP are hot." haha. Male and female alike. I'm not even bi, but damnnnn some of the girls on here are beautiful.


(I've thought the same thing)

The philosophers were wrong! This is not just the intellectuals disease, its the combination of hotness and intelligence which does it, we've filled up our quota of luck for this life so we get slapped with dp


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Jennifer Aniston? _Jennifer Aniston_? _Jennifer_ Aniston? Jennifer _Aniston_? I was thinking more along the lines of Leelee Sobieski. To wit: http://www.myuniquegiftidea.com/wp-cont ... bieski.jpg Even her name is enough to make your undercrackers feel about two sizes too small. Yes sir, I've been doing a lot of uh, research on Leelee Sobieski recently. Shit, I even downloaded Eyes Wide Shut yesterday because there's a scene where she runs around in her underwear. Research.

Anywho, people that don't display their photos are a pet hate of mine too. What're they hiding? Are they Communists or bed-wetting date-rapists? Is there a difference? All I know is that legislation should definitely be, uh, legislated making it imperative that they be rounded up and ferried to an orbitally-contructed space craft and then flown into the sun. The space craft should be called ???????? ????? which looks cool since it's in Cyrillic, but simply means Sugar Tits. Named after its designer Stanislav Sugartits.

This may seem drastic, genocidal even, but it's only a matter of time before these...these degenerates break into your home, at night, and do curly turds on your pillows whilst you're sleeping. Trust me, I had a dream about it and I've no reason to believe it isn't what's definitely going to happen. I mean could you deal with little Suzie coming into your room crying her eyes out and telling you that little Jimmy has got Commie poo on his face? I know I sure as shit couldn't.

Once we've rid the wold of these...types, then - and only then - can humanity live in peace, security and an abundance of Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Brain Candy said:


> Jennifer Aniston? _Jennifer Aniston_? _Jennifer_ Aniston? Jennifer _Aniston_? I was thinking more along the lines of Leelee Sobieski. To wit: http://www.myuniquegiftidea.com/wp-cont ... bieski.jpg Even her name is enough to make your undercrackers feel about two sizes too small. Yes sir, I've been doing a lot of uh, research on Leelee Sobieski recently. Shit, I even downloaded Eyes Wide Shut yesterday because there's a scene where she runs around in her underwear. Research.
> 
> Anywho, people that don't display their photos are a pet hate of mine too. What're they hiding? Are they Communists or bed-wetting date-rapists? Is there a difference? All I know is that legislation should definitely be, uh, legislated making it imperative that they be rounded up and ferried to an orbitally-contructed space craft and then flown into the sun. The space craft should be called ???????? ????? which looks cool since it's in Cyrillic, but simply means Sugar Tits. Named after its designer Stanislav Sugartits.
> 
> ...


We can start with you, shark lover!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Shark lover? Who are you, my parole officer? How many times do I have to say it? I thought that shark was _drowning_. _That's_ why I was doing those things to it when they came to arrest me. I was trying to save its _life._ Not 'engaging in a heinous display of bestiality in a public place' like the judge said. Why won't anyone believe me?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Dick said:


> konstantine02 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude the more I see pictures of people on here the more I'm like, "damn, people with DP are hot." haha. Male and female alike. I'm not even bi, but damnnnn some of the girls on here are beautiful.
> ...


Lol...That must be it.
As far as me looking like a celebrity, as long as it's not Lassie, I guess it's O.K.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Holy shit. I didn't know who Leelee Sobieski was but goddamn, I do actually look a bit like her, even more in real life than in this pic. I'm hotter, but still.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Just updated. The pills have helped again.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

is it cod liver oil pills your talking about, or something different?


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Funny and interesting thread. I'm glad I could join the sexy-people-with-screwed-up-brains club. How about listing specific vitamins you take that help?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've taken "magnesium with herbs" from Solaray the last four days, and I feel a lot less anxious. I wasn't expecting anything so I'm very surprised. The improvement is dramatic enough to notice, I've been in anxiety hell for so long, and now I'm actually o.k. Dp is still shit though, but more "livable".


----------

